

GitHub or BitBucket or GoogleCode - lipaktest

Hello All,<p>I am thinking of writing some code for fun and learning part. I am not sure which one of the repository to choose.<p>GitHub seems to be more popular as it is used by Facebook, Twitter, Yahoo etc.<p>GitHub is build on Git revision system developed by linus torvalds while BitBucket is build on Mercurial revision which I have just used.<p>Google code:- I have 3 independent projects already hosted on them.<p>I want to choose on the factors of:-
a) Availability of plugins for Mac and Eclipse. 
b) Easy to share my home directory and projects when going for resume. Although, I am sure I am not coding anything great but who knows. Someday. 
c) Great pricing plans: GitHub allows you to make unlimited Public repositories while BitBucket gives 1 GB of free private space. 
d) Any other important factors which developers considering while choosing revision system.<p>I also like the social aspect in GitHub where I can follow users.<p>Any suggestions.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
mathgladiator
I would go with git because git is what the cool kids use. At least, this is
why I chose it. Herding mentality generally isn't a good reason, but herding
works in figuring out who you want to work with.

------
dougireton
GitHub is very polished and they add useful features like pull requests, issue
tracking, code comparison view, etc. often.

They are very well setup for "social", open source coding projects. It's easy
to fork someone's repo, add a fix then issue a pull request to them.

